# No Longer Tame



## Charlie and Me (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all,

:rainbow:

Last January we bought home a Hand Tamed/Reared budgie which we named Charlie (hence the profile name) and to start off she was quite good and tame and would love to be out of her cage and on your shoulder but after a month or two she all of a sudden became really scared of hands and people and hates coming out of her cage. Originally i/we thought it was just her being a "teenager" but it just hasnt stopped and isnt changing at all. I/We have no idea how this happened because we were doing all the thing the breeder and vet had suggested to keep her happy and healthy but all of a sudden after two months she just had a full personality change.

How can we fix this quickly.

I have a feeling we may need to retame her but we dont have that kind of time as i am constantly moving between parents houses yet Charlie stays at one house. Parents wont be willing to continue training sadly though so we are kind of stuck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You cannot retame Charlie "quickly" that does not happen.

Taming is all about helping a budgie learn to TRUST you.

For some reason Charlie no longer trusts you and you are going to have to regain her trust.
Never force her to come out of the cage when she does not want to do so.

If you want Charlie to learn to trust you again, you are going to have to take the time and have patience. 
You must work at her pace and never force her.

You should never grab Charlie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build Charlie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

Since you are going back and forth between houses it is going to take longer than it would if you were in one place on a regular and consistent basis.*


----------

